# Finally figured out my shovel issues!!!



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Last season, no issues with carrying small blower in back of the Jeep. This season, with the Daniels on the back, the tailgate/hatch is unusable. Spent the past days building roof racks to carry my SnowPlow shovels but the top is really not very sturdy. Ended up using quick fist clamps and notching out the bumperettes. Very solid mounts. Should make it a bit quicker for my shovel guy to grab his weapon of choice, and no snow in the Jeep.


----------



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice- my jeep reeks of 2 cycle fuel and wet carpet all winter. Could you share a closer picture of the mounts? Thanks.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice set up. where in ct are ya? We have to get a jeep/plow gtg someday and exchange ideas....


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice and neat - me likey. I got a few things in the way
that wouldn't allow me to do anything like but for many
years now I've been using a bungy up front. Think I'll use two
for this high dollar shovel.


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

bigdan;1159329 said:


> Nice- my jeep reeks of 2 cycle fuel and wet carpet all winter. Could you share a closer picture of the mounts? Thanks.


Sure thing- passenger side quick fist is mounted using the existing hinge bolt. Driver side, mounted with one small screw through the bottom section of the hardtop. Shovel blades are resting inside "channels" I cut in the bumperettes.

I only use this Jeep for snow plowing, but I did not wish to start drilling holes unnecessarily through the hardtop or body.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

very very nice. were can i buy these clips locally?


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

No idea where locally. I bought them online. Google "Quick Fist". Come in a bunch of different sizes. I use them to hold down everything from flashlights, tools, fire extinguishers, air tanks.


----------



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

my local home depot has them


----------



## Nielubie (Nov 19, 2008)

I love your setup. Thanks for the pics and info. Time to make some purchases.


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Any pics of the pull plow and what size did you get? How do you like it?


----------



## punisher2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

mind if i "borrow" yor idea..thats real clean and neat


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

What width shovel do y'all prefer?

http://www.thesnowplow.com/


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

punisher2010;1202861 said:


> mind if i "borrow" yor idea..thats real clean and neat


Have at it. Works out very well,


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

*Shovel Holder*

I have a thule twin bike mount on the spare tire carrier and we stow two shovels using the carrier. The Thule mount has frame tube holders and flexible tie downs which work perfect for holding shovel handles.

Haven't lost a shovel yet!!

thanks,
Andrew


----------

